# FOUND!!!



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

While bustin yotes i found someones BABY. in the snow.
it is primo.....no off the shelf gun.

if you were out "west" and lost it you will be able to tell me all about it. it is very unique, the owner will be able to give me great detail.
the PC are running the # but doubt they will get name/............funny on CSI they can trace a gun in 11 seconds.

oh well if you lost it message me
she is oiled up and safe and sound.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You da man rifle666, you are sure to make someone very happy. Good on ya. 8)


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!
I am still mystified by this sort of thing, HOW do you manage to lose, misplace, or otherwise forget a GUN? Especially a custom rifle?
I guess I will reserve judgement until and unless I hear the story. I can't imagine it happening to me, but...

I was driving up Current creek canyon the day before the deer hunt one year, and on the road ahead of me were two long rectangular boxes. :?: 
As I got closer, I realized it was a couple of hard gun cases. :shock: 

I stopped and picked them up, both guns appeared to be in good shape though neither one of them had been particularly well taken care of. :roll: 

I put them in the back of my suv and continued up the canyon. About 10 miles up, I was passing a campground where two guys were screaming at each other. "I THOUGHT YOU LOADED THE GUNS IN THE TRUCK! I DID, YOU MUST HAVE UNLOADED THEM WHEN YOU PUT SUCH AND SUCH IN!" etc.

I started laughing so hard I had to pull over. Was going to anyway. :mrgreen: 

I yelled over to them and asked them what appeared to be the problem?
They both started in calling each other every name in the book and accusing each other of forgetting the guns. It was hilarious. During all this I noticed a cooler that appeared to be FULL of beer which they had obviously been enjoying for WAY too long already. sigh.
I told them that IF they could describe the guns to me, and IF they gave me all the beer in that cooler, I MIGHT be able to help them out.
This stopped them cold and it finally dawned on them that maybe they hadn't FORGOTTEN the guns at all. :roll: Yeah, these guys needed to be in the mountains with rifles and a cooler full of beer. :evil: 

They started by saying they were in hard side gun cases. I knew I had found my morons. I made them describe the make and caliber of the guns for verification and told them that I had found "THEIR" guns down the mountain in the middle of the road, and that as soon as they got that beer delivered I would give them back.
They were more P!SSED off about the beer than they were about the guns. I thought for a minute they were going to refuse. :roll: 
Finally I told them to pay what I said, or they could pick them up at the sheriffs office as my next stop would be the Current creek store where I would call the sherrif and turn them over to him.
They paid. 
I also told them that as soon as I saw the local CO I was going to tell him about the incident and have him keep an eye on them, as they were OBVIOUSLY not capable of handling both guns and beer at the same time, and as I mentioned, there IS a store at the bottom of the canyon where they could get more, if they didn't already have more in their truck already. :roll: 
Didn't HEAR of anyone getting shot that week, so I guess it could have been worse. :|


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

devilgun,

You might want to post an ad on KSL.com. It has a lot bigger audience than this website. I hope you find the rightful owner. I sure he is just sick about this.

NHS


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it a wildcatter gun? If so, those guys are really tight around here, and if you can find someone who is into that stuff, I'm sure he/she knows where the gun belongs.


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

a very grateful guy is now reunited with a VERY nice rifle.

it took awhile, but it was identified and claimed.


KARMA owes ME BIG TIME!!!!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Good job on that. Make him show you one or more of HIS secret spots for the favor. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that it has been claimed, tell us a little about this rifle. Pics, maybe?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

And how in the world did he just leave it??


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

ok
the rifle
Remington 22-250 laminate stock with raised cheek rest, heavy target 28" barrel, harris bi-pod
swarovski 6X18 scope..... 
i have a pic, i will try to post it up.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

rifle666 said:


> ok
> the rifle
> Remington 22-250 laminate stock with raised cheek rest, heavy target 28" barrel, harris bi-pod
> swarovski 6X18 scope.....
> i have a pic, i will try to post it up.


You da man, I bet he's very happy to get his baby back. Way to go. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

For what it's worth rifle666, an honest man can always consider himself as my friend.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good on ya. I would have still considered you honest if you would have kept it, and lucky.
Indeed karma owes you big time.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice rifle666. IMO, integrity is worth more than any gun around.

It does leave me wondering how someone left their three thousand dollar set up in the snow somwhere.???? :? :? A little too much happy hay? :mrgreen:


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

well it was lent to his son and a friend, they left it on the roof or something, 

i don't know, i guess i have to much army in me still.
your rifle is your life. you don't loose it.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

WELL DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

8) GOOD ON YA MAN!!!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I admire you rifle666.. _O\ 

Not only for you're honesty and integrity................. but also, that you got so close to a swarovski !! :shock: :wink:


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks
as for close to the swaro....... do not look through them! period! unless you plan to buy!
after i cleaned it i looked at the front mountain through it........ them a leupold.... 
there IS A DIFFERENCE!!!!

i want one BAD, but pretty unrealistic.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Well done. Refreshing to see integrity in action!!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

You want to know what feels worse than having it in your hands comparing it to your Leupold?

I used to SELL them, and could NEVER manage to afford one.  
I got to compare them head to head with every other scope on the market. 14 years ago, Swarovski was the best, but Leupold was REALLY close.

Now the gap has widened. I know of no other glass on the market that can compare without a definite MEASURABLE difference. 

You are lucky that you did not decide to take it hunting or even target shooting before you gave it back. You would never have known peace again. :mrgreen: 

At least not until you begged, borrowed, or stole enough to get one of your very own. :wink:


----------

